# Grumpy Hedgehog when waking up?



## EmersonTheHedgehog (Mar 20, 2016)

So I brought Emerson home a week ago... he is my first Hedgehog. Ive noticed every time I wake him up, even at 10:00 at night he is very grumpy. I have to wait 2 minutes to pick him up because he just wants to sleep. I guess I can relate to him since I am a teen and sleeping is very important, but is there a way to make him less grumpy waking up? By the way as soon as I am holding him he is perfectly fine. Also Emerson is a very easy-going, happy, trusting hedgehog. He is 9 weeks old and already acts like he has been trusting people for years. So this grumpiness isn't his usual attitude. Also he is losing 10 quills at least a day now, could he be quilting? Is his grumpiness related to this? His cage always has only a little bit of light and it is constantly maintained at 75 degrees. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nibblesmom (Feb 12, 2015)

He sounds normal. He's still young, so he sleeps a lot, and at his age he is most likely going through a quilling cycle, which makes him even more grumpy. I would suggest having the lights dim when you wake him so you don't startle him as much, and just be patient. My baby is just over a year and sometimes she is a Miss Grumpypants when we wake her up, and sometimes she is fine, but she gets over it quickly and is usually happy to see us.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Most hedgehogs are grumpy when you wake them up no matter what time it is. He may always be like that, just like most people are when woken up.


----------

